# Game 38: Heat @ Lakers (1/13 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, January 13, 2015 | 10:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have been in LA since Thursday. They've gotten a nice little break on the road spending all this time in one city.

Heat havent won back to back games since November 22 and 23.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wanna see Whiteside go HAM again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tell Bosh to go easy on us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Could say the same for Boozer. He's put up some nice numbers against us the past couple of seasons.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20-4 

Crazy start. Lakers cant make anything.

Whiteside checked in 4 minutes into the 1st quarter. He's already got 8 points, 3 rebounds and 2 blocks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 20-4
> 
> Crazy start. Lakers cant make anything.
> 
> Whiteside checked in 4 minutes into the 1st quarter. He's already got 8 points, 3 rebounds and 2 blocks.



He's destroying us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

22-12 after 1

Lakers close on a 10-2 run. Too many bad turnovers by the Heat to end the quarter. Led to most of those 10 points for the Lakers.

Whiteside was again impressive. Picked up 2 fouls in 7 minutes. If there is one thing he has to do better is try to stay out of foul trouble.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 22-12 after 1
> 
> Lakers close on a 10-2 run. Too many bad turnovers by the Heat to end the quarter. Led to most of those 10 points for the Lakers.
> 
> Whiteside was again impressive. Picked up 2 fouls in 7 minutes. If there is one thing he has to do better is try to stay out of foul trouble.



Whiteside vs. Black might be the best matchup tonight. Ha.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Luol Deng, feel free to pass to the wide open 7 footer under the rim.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ed Malloy is such a bitchmade twerp. He let a foul go on Chalmers where it looked like he got poked in the eye (at least he reacted that way) and then he didn't call an obvious foul on a Whiteside hook but at least he still made it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> Ed Malloy is such a bitchmade twerp. He let a foul go on Chalmers where it looked like he got poked in the eye (at least he reacted that way) and then he didn't call an obvious foul on a Whiteside hook but at least he still made it.



Noticed both of these. Haha. Bitchmade twerp made me laugh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat up 12. Any other night this wouldnt be the case. Both teams playing pretty awful right now.

11 on 5-5 for Whiteside.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade done for the night with a hamstring strain

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555220397235253248
smh.. Once again the Heat seem to finally be putting some things together and another injury hits.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade done for the night with a hamstring strain
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555220397235253248



That sucks. Wanted to see him and Kobe go at it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I bet Ed Davis is actually really legit. He hustles his ass off too.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> I bet Ed Davis is actually really legit. He hustles his ass off too.



He's been a stud all season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

44-34 at the half

Lakers were awful in that 1st half. Heat built up a huge lead then were just as awful the rest of the way. 

Big news is the mild hamstring strain for Wade. He missed 7 games earlier with the same injury. Heat have had no luck this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit, no Wade is a huge problem. He's our only playmaker. Te flip side is Rio usually plays well when Wade isn't in the lineup. See what happens. 

Bosh needs to get going.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He really is our only playmaker on the entire team, huh? He was on pace for a triple double this game too. Disappointing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You know what this means now...the return of the Colemers backcourt :sigh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Colemers backcourt makes me throw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yet another awful 3rd quarter for the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is on the bench. Not in the locker room getting treatment. Hopefully that's a good sign. Doubt he plays tomorrow though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for all the turnovers.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Whiteside now please. So over this lineup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

61-53 after 3

Whiteside checks in, no baskets or rebounds inside the paint for the Lakers. He checks out, they immediately get a basket inside. Next challenge for Hassan will be staying out of foul trouble.

Mario was the aggressive player we saw when Wade was out the last time. Why he doesnt play this way when Wade is playing, I have no idea.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Napier makes a rare appearance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Mario, man. Where was this the last month and a half?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh cant make shit tonight


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh cant make shit tonight



And Wade isn't playing this half. And you guys are still winning despite 19 turnovers. What does that tell you about us?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> And Wade isn't playing this half. And you guys are still winning despite 19 turnovers. What does that tell you about us?


True :laugh:

This has been an abomination of a basketball game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> True :laugh:
> 
> This has been an abomination of a basketball game.



It really has. I feel bad for those in attendance who paid to watch this shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wiltside!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Only Luol Deng could injure himself on a play he had zero involvement.

Whiteside, please don't Jerome James us cuz you're gonna get paid dude.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Whiteside is a ****ing stud. First time I've seen him play though I've seen you guys talk about him. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Only Luol Deng could injure himself on a play he had zero involvement.
> 
> Whiteside, please don't Jerome James us cuz you're gonna get paid dude.


Heat gave him a 2 year deal. Dont know why they decided to give him a 2 year deal, but what a great decision that is looking like.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What the hell Chalmers? What the hell? Why can't you do this when Wade plays?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Mario! Again, where the hell was this the last 6 weeks?! Why is he only this aggressive when Wade is out?

Even when he plays well it frustrates us :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You guys suck in the paint until you play us. What the ****?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Burn that tape.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> You guys suck in the paint until you play us. What the ****?


In our defense, Bosh was out for a long time and our coach has only just started playing Whiteside (still not playing him as much as he should).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win only because someone had to.

Ugly win, but we'll take it.

Rio, welcome back to looking like an NBA player. 19-8-3 including some huge baskets in the 2nd half

Whiteside continues to fill up the stat sheet. 15-9-5 in 21 minutes.

Rio just gave Hassan credit for the improving D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> You guys suck in the paint until you play us. What the ****?


We just killed the Clippers in the paint and on the boards as well. Its kind of crazy to pin it all on Whiteside finally playing more, but its hard to find another reason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win two in a row for the first time since the last week of November. 

We should enjoy it because we're aint beating the Warriors tomorrow night, with or without Wade.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@ramonashelburne: The Lakers and Heat combined to miss 108 shots tonight. #letusneverwatchthisgameagain #evereverever


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Jesus, the game was even uglier than I thought. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/555251325764517889

Looks like Wade wont play tomorrow night, but he said it doesnt feel as bad as the last time when he missed 7 games with the same injury.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Please no more Colemers backcourt. It's just the worst.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

